# Lighting question



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I got a "full-spectrum" florescent bulb... Will it help my plants grow? (I mostly got it so it wouldn't cause the tank to heat up except by the heater, but I'm just wondering about the plant aspect)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, that's what full spectrum bulbs are made for, with the bonus of looking white instead of blue


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool, Thanks... Uhm another quick question... I don't know why, but all of a sudden, something seems to be digging up my bulbs. One of them has enough of a root system that it's still floating JUST above the gravel, but the other one is floating at the top. The aponogeton bulbs have all sunk, though. They just need their roots now.

You think maybe it was the Corys?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fish do dig up plants. But are you sure the bulbs are ok? Sometimes bulbs will just rot in the water instead of sprouting and when they do, the decay gases can make them float. Squeeze and sniff and look for white fuzzy. Fungus grows on anything dead.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

There was once an aponogeton bulb I had that was growing white fuzzys... I thought it might be dead but it stayed on the bottom, And I let it stay to see what would happen. Like a month after the other 2 bulbs had sprouted, it actually grew leaves. Now, it's the best plant of the 3! So, we shall see. If this one doesn't sprout before I leave, I'll just get a new bulb.


----------

